# Clomid pct liquid oral or pill???



## Texan (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey guys I usually get my Anti's and PCT from RUI clomid, adex, nolva etc. Honestly ive never used anything else so I don't even know how to rate this stuff as ive never had pharma grade stuff. 

From any guys who have had experience with Various different brands of Anti's whether it be pharma grade or research chemical. 
Are the liquid orals from RUI any good for clomid and adex?? 


And if you know any legit sites please post.....the legal site like RUI or other research chems. 
I don't believe this is source checking as these sites are legal.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

I wouldnt trust something as important like clomid or AI to RUI..Its not going to be easy to find human grade but that should be your main focus


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 25, 2016)

I've never used RUI. What bundy said..human grade is best but until then there are plenty of good sources out there if you do some searching. Try All Day Chemist or some of the other international sources for your ancillary meds. I've gotten bloods and they are legit.


----------



## Cappy45 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah most definitely All Day Chemist is the spot for PCT items. As for the chems I've seen to many hit or miss comments to wanna gamble with it to bringing you back to "normal"...


----------



## TwinPeaks (Feb 13, 2016)

Human grade is the best. Always prefer taking pct stuff from an acutal pharmacy.


----------

